# Old vs new Image HLCD



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I have been away from car audio since the mid '90's and have recently looked into updating the system in my Monte Carlo. I have made a few changes already but, after finding this site, I dug out my old ID CD1E horns I got many many years ago. Was thinking about maybe putting these in the Monte. Was wondering if I should use the ones I have or get a newer set. The ones I have look to be hand laid fiberglass as opposed to the newer molded plastic models. Is one better that the other (old vs new) as far as sound and imaging?

Thanks


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

drivers are much better these days. The basic horn design is the same, only possible difference is the throat which we turned into a reflector design rather than a radius bend.

Fiberglass just need to be treated with a damping material to prevent resonance and ringing.

Eric Stevens


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I appreciate the info. I have been looking at some newer drivers. Would they fit my existing horns?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

bigbubba said:


> I appreciate the info. I have been looking at some newer drivers. Would they fit my existing horns?


The bolts are 2 holes @ 180 degres on a 3" diameter circle. This is very common and there are adapters to use screw thread drivers.

Eric


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

We try a pair of HLCD on our demo car.

Headunit : Sound Monitor DTA-500X & ICD-500X (Built in Processor)
Horn : CDUltra MH
Midbass : Peerless 830883
Super Tweeter : Fostex FT17H
Amplifier : Marantz 750A (4 Monoblocks & 1 Power Supply)
Amplifier : JL500.1
Subwoofer : IDMAX12D4V3

It sounds excellent.

Thank you.


----------

